# understeer??



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

i am about to buy a 03 track model in white or black, but i was wondering when tuners are going to get their hands on this car, i understand that the car is 33200 lbs, not a light weight car. and it also has a bit of understeer. i am looking to shave weight by recaro seats i have and remove the understeer with some agressive coil overs. is there any parts out yet or will i be waiting. thank you i am really looking foreward to this car, it is so stiff and balanced very well,


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

03trackmodel said:


> *i am about to buy a 03 track model in white or black, but i was wondering when tuners are going to get their hands on this car, i understand that the car is 33200 lbs, not a light weight car. and it also has a bit of understeer. i am looking to shave weight by recaro seats i have and remove the understeer with some agressive coil overs. is there any parts out yet or will i be waiting. thank you i am really looking foreward to this car, it is so stiff and balanced very well, *


Nismo will have an S-Tune suspension kit by May 2003. After driving the Z a lot, I have a hard time finding fault in how it handles. It is actualy pretty neutral in higher speed turns with a bit of understeer that you can power oversteer out of in lower speed turns.

You will love your car, it handles almost as good as my fully built full race suspension Z32 stock and the main reason why my Z32 handles better is huge fat tires 295's and 265's. I think you don't even have to do too much to the newer Z to make it kick ass in the handling department.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

i know the car feels very nimble to a point, but there is some push in there, you cant expect a car that weighs that much not to plow a bit stock, its too bad that nissan couldnt have done the 350z in the 3000lb range, it would really help in the handeling department, but im sure my light weight recaros will help.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

03trackmodel said:


> *i know the car feels very nimble to a point, but there is some push in there, you cant expect a car that weighs that much not to plow a bit stock, its too bad that nissan couldnt have done the 350z in the 3000lb range, it would really help in the handeling department, but im sure my light weight recaros will help. *


You will find that it will drift into oversteer with lift throttle in mid to high speed turns, it is really quite nice. 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

i jsut read the car and driver article on the 350z and they say it has alot of understeer, so i dont know what to go by, o but they also say the s2000 has neutral steering, i have driven the s2000 and yes to a point its balanced but the back end still steps out if you puch it too hard, its not the kind of car that will save you if you mess up, like a bmw m3 will.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

03trackmodel said:


> *i jsut read the car and driver article on the 350z and they say it has alot of understeer, so i dont know what to go by, o but they also say the s2000 has neutral steering, i have driven the s2000 and yes to a point its balanced but the back end still steps out if you puch it too hard, its not the kind of car that will save you if you mess up, like a bmw m3 will. *


I think the S2000 has oversteer on the verge of being dangerous. Its a twichy scary car to drive at the limits. It can snap spin in a heart beat.

Perhaps the Z C&D tested had incorrect tire pressures or alignment.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

the s2000 is twichy if you cant controll it, i have driven it on a track and i spent an hour before i was able to find the limits with out having the back end come out, its not the kind of car you can give steering or throttle input while in a corner, you will upset the car unless you drive it very smooth, you cant correct it unless you feel like drifting into the next corner


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

03trackmodel said:


> *the s2000 is twichy if you cant controll it, i have driven it on a track and i spent an hour before i was able to find the limits with out having the back end come out, its not the kind of car you can give steering or throttle input while in a corner, you will upset the car unless you drive it very smooth, you cant correct it unless you feel like drifting into the next corner *


Yeah I agree with you 100%. I don't like driving the S2000 on the track myself. The suspension has a lot of toe change under compression in it which makes it twichy. I can't understand how Honda poorly excuted such a nice design.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

> I think you don't even have to do too much to the newer Z to make it kick ass in the handling department.


Looks like stock tires are crap.
Compare test numbers for 350Z and G35 Coupe from Road and Track PDF files. G35 pulls higher Gs and a higher slalom speed. And G35 is heavier and has a little less power. But it has better tires to start with. I wonder what numbers would get Z on S03s?


----------

